# unable to search



## devin (Jul 11, 2006)

is anyone else having trouble doing a search? whenever i click on search, type in what i am searching for....i.e. moisturizer, it goes to "page can not be displayed" or times out. i thought initially it was my computer so i deleted my cookies and files in internet options and still the same thing happened. also i am able to search on other sites without a problem. please help me out!  Thanks!


----------



## Ms_Twana (Jul 12, 2006)

Actually, I had been trying to figure out if we could search for specific topics. It wasn't until I read your post that I saw the search link at the top of the page. Duh!!! I guess I was looking for a search box. 

But anyway, I tried to search there and the same thing happened to me, the page didn't display.


----------



## Ms_Twana (Jul 12, 2006)

I just tried a search for Maxiglide and it worked. So try it again.


----------



## devin (Jul 12, 2006)

i tried and still the same thing happened. i have used my laptop, desktop and my sisters laptop and the same thing has happened on all three computers. I don't know what's wrong. oh well. 



			
				Ms_Twana said:
			
		

> I just tried a search for Maxiglide and it worked. So try it again.


----------



## Ms_Twana (Jul 12, 2006)

Try to do it under Advanced Search. That's what I used my mines came up. I've been wearing it out now. There were so many things that I wanted to look up.


----------



## vikkisecret (Jul 13, 2006)

LoL I have been having the same problems right this very moment! haha so the advanced search works? Whats with the regular search?


----------



## devin (Jul 13, 2006)

okay thanks! 



			
				Ms_Twana said:
			
		

> Try to do it under Advanced Search. That's what I used my mines came up. I've been wearing it out now. There were so many things that I wanted to look up.


----------



## wish4longlocs (Jul 14, 2006)

I am unable to search topics beyond 2006. Is anyone having a problem getting older threads?


----------



## Ms_Twana (Jul 14, 2006)

No, I pulled up older threads too. I never put a time limit in as a search requirement though.


----------



## JaneiR36 (Sep 30, 2006)

I'm having trouble with the search even now.  Even the PM feature is acting really finicky.  The whole thing is really frustrating.


----------



## kweenameena (Oct 1, 2006)

My pages won't display when I search or reply on a thread. I also started a thread and only the title was posted. so moderators please unpost my title for me. TIA


----------

